# World's Largest Christmas Tree



## dealrocker (Jul 25, 2009)

Christmas is coming, everybody is very exciting and preparing for Christmas. 
In Rio, the world's largest floating Christmas tree was lit amidst a spectacular fireworks display. Despite light showers, thousands gathered along Rio's picturesque lake region to watch the illumination of the 85-meter floating tree.

Source...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

And it's STILL crooked!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So pretty!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Approx. 278 feet tall - that would be a pretty impressive sight to see


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

mines better!


----------

